# n'y être (pas) pour rien...



## EdithLG

Por favor, si alguien me puede ayudar a encontrale el sentido.  Es una parte de una frase coloquial, que en su fomra completa dice: "si je soufre de mal-être aved l'envie de me droguer, je n'y suis pour rien".

Muchas gracias!


----------



## DearPrudence

EdithLG said:
			
		

> Por favor, si alguien me puede ayudar a encontrale el sentido. Es una parte de una frase coloquial, que en su fomra completa dice: "si je souffre de mal-être avec l'envie de me droguer, je n'y suis pour rien".
> 
> Muchas gracias!


 
Me parece que se podría decir también: "*ce n'est pas de ma faute"* = no es mi culpa (disculpa está traducción, no recuerdo como se dice en español)


----------



## mad2

Traduciria la frase mas o menos asi: 

_Si sufro de malestar y que estoy con ganas de tomar drogas, no es culpa mia_.

Se entiende?

Suerte,

Marie-Anne


----------



## elquetedije

qué quiere decir en español: "vous n'y êtes pour rien"


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Usted no está ahí por nadie


----------



## elquetedije

gracias por tu rápida respuesta miguelillo


----------



## ena 63

hola, yo creo que la respuesta de miguelillo es incorrecta, es mas bien "usted no tiene la culpa", " no es culpa vuestra", " no teneis nada que ver en este asunto o problema..."


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ena puede ser que yo este incorrectoes lo que yo entendi asi que si tú estás segura adelante con tu traducción debe de ser mejor.


----------



## elquetedije

Gracias Ena 63, creo que tienes razón. Tu respuesta se ajusta más al  sentido del texto que estoy trabajando.


----------



## bertasans

Hola, buenas tardes. Alguien puede ayudarme a encontrar la traducción de esta expresión? La frase completa es "ça c'est injuste vis-à-vis de nous, parce qu'on n'y est pour rien.

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Podría ser algo como:

"Esto es injusto para con nosotros, porque no tenemos nada que ver en ello."

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## pedroveg

e          On n'est pas responsable      =   On n’y est pour rien. J'espère avoir t'aider, Bertesans.
 
 
J


----------



## totor

También se puede decir *nosotros no tenemos arte ni parte en ese asunto*.

Y bienvenido al foro, Bertasans.


----------



## samikahan

mi intento en espanol

no esta para nada ?!


----------



## samikahan

Gracias Gevy !


----------



## Gévy

De rien Samikahan 

Estoy feliz de ver que te sirve mi respuesta de entonces. Ese es el objetivo de estos hilos, que puedan servir de ayuda en cualquier momento. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Hola!

Por favor, ¿podrían observarme esta traducción?

"La force est impure, catholique _et _juive. C'est qui a mis fin à la métaphysique, le cortege fait à la pure Raison par quelques guillotines et beaucoup de comités populaires n'y étant pas pour rien, à l'aube de la seconde modernité conceptuelle..."

"La fuerza es impura, católica _y _judía. Es lo que puso fin a la metafísica, hecho el cortejo a la pura Razón por algunas guillotinas y muchos comités populares que no por nada son de aquélla, en el alba de la segunda modernidad conceptual..." 

"Y" remite, evidentemente, a "à la pure Raison". El tema es si traducirlo, en conexión con "être", con sentido de pertenencia, como lo hice, o con sentido de lugar ("que no por nada están en ella"), o, simplemente como "allí" ("que no están allí por nada"). Me gustaría saber qué piensan ustedes...


----------



## Tina.Irun

"N'y étant pour rien": no teniendo nada que ver con eso.

¿para "n'y étant pas pour rien", no valdría: teniendo mucho que ver con eso.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Coincido con Tina pero daría un poco más de fuerza a la expresión diciendo: *contribuir no poco a ello*
_...habiendo no poco contribuído a ello el séquito de algunas guillotinas y muchos comités populares  que acompañaba a la pura Razón, en los albores de...
_Bastante complicado. Un saludo


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Sí, sí... ¡está bien, creo, se entiende!
Mil gracias, Tina.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Perfecto, Gurb! ¡Me encanta como queda! Tu contribución y la de Tina me han sido valiosísimas... ¡Genial! ¡Gracias a ambos!


----------



## chuyitos

Amigos del fórum, necesito una pequeña ayuda con la siguiente frase:

*La fréquence des caprices climatiques et la vénération pour la nature n'y sont pas pour rien.*

*El contexto es una artículo que se realiza sobre la tecnología de los aparatos móbiles en Japón y el excesivo consumo de sus servicios.*
*Les presento la oración anterior para un mejor entendimiento de la frase a traducir: *

*Les sites d'actualités de grand médias sont aussi fortement consultés, de meme que ceux, innombrables sur la météo offrant un luxe de détails (avec photos), a l'instar des bulletins diffusés sur les TV et radios.*

Mi intento es:

La frecuencia los los caprichos climáticos y la veneración por la naturaleza no representan gran cosa.(entiéndase gran cosa como no representa un servicio complejo como un servicio de consulta)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- no son ajenos a ello / contribuye.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

Coincido con Martine = la frase tiene dos negaciones que equivalen a una afirmación 
ne ...pas = no
rien = nada
ne ...pas ... rien = algo
n'y sont pas pour rien = y sont pour quelque chose = por algo están


----------



## totor

¿Qué tal, amigos?

Estuve revisando los diferentes hilos, pero me parece que no tienen mucho que ver con lo que voy a plantear.

Yo sé que *n’être pour rien dans quelque chose* significa *no tener nada que ver en algo*, *no tener arte ni parte*, etc.

Pero me pregunto qué pasa con el negativo.

_…en cherchant une forme d'intensité dans la relation _[de Ferenczi]_ avec Freud, ce qui *n'est sans doute pas pour rien* dans quelques difficultés qui se présentèrent dans leur relation._

Me disculparán si es un poco obvio lo que estoy preguntando, pero no importa.

Lo que está diciendo es que esa forma de intensidad *sí* tiene que ver con algunas dificultades que se presentaron en su relación, ¿no es cierto?


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Tout à fait TOTOR, tu l'expliques très bien et pourtant, ce n'est pas si évident que ça....
autre exemple : Je n'y suis pas pour rien dans sa réussite. 
C'est une forme emphatique négative.


----------



## totor

Mais alors c'est tout à fait contradictoire!

Ou bien il faudra se guider par le contexte.

Dans ton exemple, c'est sans doute négatif. Et dans le mien, sans aucun doute positif.

Tiens, tiens!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Sí, tienes razón Totor:
- j'y suis pour rien: no tengo nada que ver
- je n'y suis pas pour rien: he tenido algo que ver.

Au revoir hasta luego


----------



## totor

Pero ¿qué me dices del ejemplo de Traduttore, Martine?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

totor said:


> Pero ¿qué me dices del ejemplo de Traduttore, Martine?



¿Dónde está el problema?


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> ¿Dónde está el problema?



Tú dices que mi formulación es correcta:


Cintia&Martine said:


> - je n'y suis pas pour rien: he tenido algo que ver.



Pero, o yo entendí mal, o en este caso particular apuntado por Traduttore:



traduttoretraditore said:


> et pourtant, ce n'est pas si évident que ça....
> autre exemple : Je n'y suis pas pour rien dans sa réussite.
> C'est une forme emphatique négative.



está diciendo que *no* tiene nada que ver. De ahí que yo le haya dicho que era contradictorio, y que posiblemente dependiera del contexto.

Y otra cosa.

Tú dices:



Cintia&Martine said:


> - j'y suis pour rien: no tengo nada que ver



Y tal vez esto tengo un poco que ver con mi confusión.

En este último caso, supongo que decir *j'y suis pour rien* o *je n'y suis pour rien* debe ser exactamente lo mismo, ¿no?

Digamos que lo correcto es *je n'y suis* pero en el uso normal uno lo oblitera, ¿no es cierto?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

OK, entiendo tu duda, es un caso de _ne explétif_ (algunos hilos en el foro FS) que confunden tanto a los extranjeros.
No hay contradicción alguna entre lo que dice Traduttore y lo que yo te digo o lo que intuiste en tu primer mensaje.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Voilà Totor 
Je n'y suis pas pour rien dans sa réussite = j'y suis pour quelque chose dans sa réussite, comme le disais Martine.
Hasta luego


----------



## rolandbascou

Je n´y suis pas pour rien est une forme peu courante, et somme toute maladroite.


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Après tout, tout le monde peut ici défendre son point de vue, c'est le but, mais si j'étais toi, je ne serais pas aussi formel :la double négation sert à atténuer une affirmation :
Un autre exemple 
Je ne dis pas qu'il n'est pas intelligent. (il est sans doute intelligent)


----------



## totor

Merci bien à vous tous, les amis.

J'ai encore des doutes mais je veux pas qu'on me dise que je suis frappé à tel coin (puisque je le sais bien moi-même  ).


----------



## zarza8

Bonjour!

Je dois traduire un texte sur les excellents résultats académiques à Quimper et il y a une phrase que je ne comprends pas: "Le cadre de vie n'y est pas pour rien". 

Je vous donne le contexte. L'inspecteur de l'éducation nationale parle de la grande stabilité des équipes et dit: "Manifestement, les enseignants, qui s'investissent beaucoup dans la réussite de leurs élèves, se plaisent à Quimper. Le cadre de vie n'y est pas pour rien". 

J'ai écrit "El ambiente no es para menos", mais je ne suis pas sûre...

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## Paquita

La idea es "los resultados tienen algo que ver con el ambiente.(o el entorno) sin duda alguna"

Mira otras propuestas en los mensajes anteriores.


----------



## Agamenon

¿Cómo traducir esta frase al español? Parece "No estás ahí para nada", o "No vas a ser de ninguna utilidad" ¿Podéis ayudarme?
El contexto es el siguiente: una mujer debe abortar porque tiene un cáncer y el aborto puede ayudarla a sobrevivir, pero oye la noticia de que un hombre mata en una escuela a 14 mujeres. Entonces, la mujer decide no abortar. Le dice a su marido: On n'ira pas á la clinique. 
Y el marido le dice: tu n'y es pour rien!
y ella contesta: Je n'en tuerai pas une quinzième


----------



## Paquita

Hola Agamenon:

Bienvenido entre nosotros

"N'y être pour rien" es lo contrario de "y être pour quelque chose" : WordReference Forums

No tienes nada que ver con esto / no eres responsable / no es culpa tuya...


----------



## la chaina 007

Salut!

¿Alguien sabe que significa la expresión _Je n’y suis pour rien_?

¿Lo traduciriáis como Yo no estoy para nada?

Muchas gracias por adelantado!

lachaina


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No exactamente.

_Yo no tengo nada que ver en eso.
No es culpa mía.
A mí, ni me miren.
¡Nada que ver!_

Como siempre, la traducción exacta depende del contexto exacto, pero ya tienes una idea.


----------



## la chaina 007

Merci beaucoup! Mi interpretación iba bastante desencaminada, utilizaré la primera acepción, gracias!!!


----------



## Flito

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Estoy realizando la traducción de un texto teatral y tengo dudas con respecto a esta expresión. Dos hermanos discuten con respecto a la actitud de uno de ellos que ha abandonado su vida "normal" llevándose con él a su madre, que en definitiva es lo que le reprocha.

El texto:

Laisse maman en dehors.


Moi, il faudrait que je la laisse ? !


Tu sais bien qu’elle l’a voulu. *Moi, je n’y suis pour rien !*


Je t’en prie, ne dis pas que tu *n’y es pour rien !*


Je ne fais que ça, lui dire de partir ! C’est elle qui ne m’écoute pas !



Mi traducción:

Deja a mamá al margen.

Debería dejarla?!

Sabes bien que es lo que ella quiere. Moi, *je n'y suis pour rien!*

Te lo ruego, no digas que tú *n'y es pour rien!*

No hago más que decirle que se vaya!  Pero no me escucha!



Pues eso, que mi duda está con la expresión: "je n'y suis pour rien!"


Agradezco vuestras sugerencias.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Paquita

Lo veo como ser ajeno a esta decisión.. ***


----------



## Flito

Pido disculpas. Creo que no he utilizado bien las búsquedas y no vi que el tema estaba ya planteado y resuelto
Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## dalgeciras320

NUEVA PREGUNTA​buenas tardes, necesito vuestra ayuda para llegar a comprender como se llega a construir esta frase.


- Une substance qui n'était pas sur la liste des produits interdits ces 10 dernières années et qu'elle prenait en toute légalité. Est-ce que sa carrière devrait s'arrêter alors *qu'elle n'y est pour rien* ? Elle devrait juste perdre les points qu'elle a gagnés à l'Open d'Australie et c'est tout !

lo traducen como "no es su fallo" o "no es su culpa", pero no llego a entender la construcción, ya que yo entendería " no está alli para nada", pero no le encuentro sentido.

Yo hubiese escrito, *Alors que ce n´est pas sa faut.* Esta bien expresado?

Merci d´avance.


----------



## El Gatucu

Ya hay hilos al respecto: n'y être (pas) pour rien...

N'y être pour rien = no tener nada que ver con ello


----------

